# Have the Hilti foam gun but where to get foam?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well i got the hilti foam gun guys and i cant find anywhere online except hilti that sells the foam and they say i have to sign up for a credit account. Anyone know where else i could pick up these?? I cant find any local Hilti dealers in my area also which is strange.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The only place I know to get the hilti foam is from hilti.

When mine finally gummed up (from someone borrowing it) I bought a different one from
my lumberyard. The carry all the foam, cleaner and adhesive for it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The only place I know to get the hilti foam is from hilti.
> 
> When mine finally gummed up (from someone borrowing it) I bought a different one from
> my lumberyard. The carry all the foam, cleaner and adhesive for it.


 
Thanks warner. Thought as much and fully expalins why i cant find it outside of hilti. So do all the foam fit all the guns as long as they are gun type cans?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i believe the great stuff cans also fit the hilti


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

As long as the cans thread on I don't see a reason why not.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Just make sure it's low expansion foam.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

The Guns and the cans are all standardized


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

Word!


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

There is a HIlti rep at some of the Big Orange Slut box stores here who can get it for me.

I've always wondered if the Great Stuff fit the Hilti guns.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i wonder why they have been having a problem supplying the hilti foam for the last few months


----------



## 1984svo (Oct 8, 2007)

Call 1800 879 8000 and put it on your credit card. OR ask for a local rep in your area , call them and put it on your credit card.
From the hilti website:
If you require professional advice or product demonstrations at your office or on a job site, call our Customer Service line at (866) 445-8827 to arrange for one of our highly-trained account managers or a field engineer to visit you. 


In this economy I am sure they will sell anything to anyone, even if it is what used to be considered a small order.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I picked up the great stuff gun for like $5 at my local supply yard. Foam is like $13.95/can I think but it looks like it would fit the hilti.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Home Depot and great stuff does fit the Hilti gun with a slight modification...


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> Home Depot and great stuff does fit the Hilti gun with a slight modification...


Going to enlighten us?


----------



## Tomecki (Feb 15, 2020)

What's the modification ?


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

It's a 10 year old thread....
I've had multiple brands of goambin my hilti gun.

I see someone mentioned adhesive? I didn't know that was possible.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Mike-B said:


> It's a 10 year old thread....
> I've had multiple brands of goambin my hilti gun.
> 
> I see someone mentioned adhesive? I didn't know that was possible.
> ...


Except for Warner everybody else from this thread is gone.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tomecki said:


> What's the modification ?


There isn't one. They all fit. :laughing:

Also I think Barry must be dead...haven't seen him on here in ages.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think his wife took away his Volkswagen and put him on restriction. 


Mike.
_______________


----------

